# ThermoWorks TW8060 Two-Channel Thermocouple With Alarm



## bossk4hire (Mar 6, 2012)

Hey there ya'll.... have any of ya'll used this thermometer? http://thermoworks.com/products/handheld/TW8060.html#MoreInfoTab

It looks pretty nice..... but it does cost a few bucks..... jsut wanted ot see if anyone had used it before. I didn't see any reviews of it on the site here.

Thanks

Jeff


----------



## bmudd14474 (Mar 6, 2012)

never used that one. I do have the Thermapen


----------



## jaybls (Mar 6, 2012)

Have a look at this review from Big Wayner's BBQ blog:

http://www.bigwaynerbbq.com/2011/11/22/shane-draper-reviews-the-thermoworks-tw8060/

Hope that helps!


----------



## bama bbq (Mar 6, 2012)

Jaybls said:


> Have a look at this review from Big Wayner's BBQ blog:
> 
> http://www.bigwaynerbbq.com/2011/11/22/shane-draper-reviews-the-thermoworks-tw8060/
> 
> Hope that helps!


Nice review.  The only disadvantage over others I've seen is no remote.


----------



## bossk4hire (Mar 8, 2012)

Thanks for the info.... it looks pretty nice... a bit pricey but really nice. Not sure if it is water/splash resistant so I'll have to dig further.


----------



## mccaf (May 30, 2012)

I have it nad have used a handful of times. Right now it is back at Thermo works on an RMA to get checked out. I bought the Kit with the Meat probe and the Crocodile clip oven probe. Seems The braided cable got to hot on a flare up when the lid was open and melted the insulation. I will be replacing it however. I could have made another choice I guess but the customer service was pretty good here.  For a few dollars more you can get the Partyq which I think is more bang for your buck.


----------



## soonersmokering (Jun 14, 2013)

My experiences with this product are the complete opposite.  The temperatures are very inaccurate, I have a $141 piece of equipment that sits in a box...


----------

